# LFCA TC Meaford



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 00:19:14 -0500*
Land Force Central Area Training Centre Meaford LFCA TC Meaford
Proper names for the LFCA TC Meaford throughout this history will reflect
the terminology in use at the time.
A BRIEF HISTORY
In 1942 the government of Canada purchased the private lands within the
boundaries of what is now the Land Force Central Area Training Centre
Meaford, for the purpose of training soldiers in tank warfare and artillery
gunnery. The 17,500 acres 6,800 hectares was ideal for this training since
it incorporated limestone cliffs, rolling open ground and dense bush. The
area was also interspersed with a year round swamp, a lake and 22 kilometres
of shoreline to the east and north. The "Meaford Training Area" quickly
became known as "The Tank Range" and became an annex to what was then known
as Camp Borden.
During World War II, through the Korean War and until the late 1960s, the
ranges and training area of Camp Meaford were in full use by units assigned
to Canadian Forces Base CFB Borden. The most prominent users were the
Royal Canadian Armoured School and the Royal Canadian School of Infantry.
Other schools, the fore runners of the present Canadian Forces Schools of
Intelligence and Security, Administration and Logistics, and Medical
Services also made frequent use of the Camp Meaford facilities for exercises
and driver training.
Within the process of integration, the transfer of the Combat Arms School
from CFB Borden to CFB Gagetown in 1969/70 dramatically reduced the
requirement for the Meaford Range and Training Area MRTA, which was
staffed at that time by 153 military and civilian personnel, and accordingly
it was closed. In 1970 it was directed by CFHQ that Meaford facilities would
be "dormatized," retaining only a five man security staff of
Commissionaires. In April 1970 it was also stated that, "...when Meaford
Range is dormatized...it will no longer be used for military purposed,
including Regular Force and Militia exercises, training and field firing."
The area remained very active until the mid to late sixties. In 1970 The
Royal Canadian Armoured Corps School was moved from CFB Borden to CFB
Gagetown in New Brunswick. With the exception of a Commissionaire at the
main entrance, no military person set foot within the camp boundaries until
the early seventies. At that time, members of the Reserve Forces began to
make unofficial use of the area thereby avoiding the long drive to CFB
Petawawa.
By 1973 a National Defence Headquarters NDHQ study concluded that
manoeuveres and live firing could be conducted at Meaford by elements of the
regular force and the militia and cadets based in southern and central
Ontario. This offered considerable cost savings primarily in
transportation compared to having these units travel to CFB Petawawa or
other sites. Authority was received to reopen Meaford as a training area.
With its reopening in 1973 the use of Meaford by regular, militia, cadet and
police forces for live firing and training has been increasing. This was
done without acknowledging reality in terms of the basic resource
allocations to manage the increasing activity. This was especially so in the
area of Range Safety, which was a responsibility of the training units
rather than controlled at a base level as was the case before 1970 and is
currently in effect.
This level of use of the MRTA continued until one new and important factor
was introduced. The cancellation of projects in support of Armoured Vehicle
General Purpose AVGP - the six-wheeled COUGAR and GRIZZLY training that
had been assumed would be operational in CFB Petawawa by 1981/82. This
action made Meaford the only physical area in Central Region capable of
supporting COUGAR‘s 76 mm gun for live fire training. This factor alone
affected the operational efficiency of one regular force and six militia
armoured regiments. It is also the only dry manoeuvre area in the same
geographical region capable of supporting all arms combat team training a
factor which impacts on one regular force formation and up to 42 militia
units in Ontario.
In 1987, Ottawa announced plans to increase the role of Canada‘s military
reserves. The Defence Department re-affirmed that it would be necessary to
have a well-trained reserve on hand to supplement the regular force, and so,
in September 1988, the Land Reserve Modernization Project LRMP was
officially inaugurated. Following on the heels of the inauguration was an
announcement stating that the Militia Training and Support Centre, Meaford,
would become the focal point for training all reserve units in Ontario and
thus became the first centre to receive funding for this purpose.
Recognizing a need, the Department re-activated the camp in August of 1989
and a small cadre of regular and reserve force soldiers and kitchen staff
began to operate the facility on a full time basis.
In 1986 the Land Reserve Modernization Project started the planning for four
Militia Training and Support Centres MTSC across Canada. At present only
one is actively being pursued in the original form, that being MTSC Meaford.
Up to 1995, more than $80 million worth of construction comprising of
buildings, roads, waterworks and sewage disposal had taken place. Equipment
and supplies in excess of $20 million are also in place and in use.
Construction of the facility was completed within a two year period and
today the Centre is considered to be state of the art. Its primary
purpose -- to revolutionize the training of reserves.
The Militia Training and Support Centre Meaford was tasked to provide and
maintain ranges, training areas, facilities and equipment, for all the
Reserve Force soldiers in the Ontario area. Today, the Centre has acquired
and enjoys a solid reputation based on its ability to manage and maintain
the facility. This is manifested in the "can do" attitude exhibited by all
staff members. It was anticipated that the training activities and the
increase in both civilian and military staff would enhance the long standing
and good relations with the town of Meaford and surrounding area of St.
Vincent Township.
At the Training Centre, many buildings have been named in honour of certain
individuals. A decision made in the early stages of planning, resulted in a
plan to name the buildings of the Centre along a valour theme. Consequently,
the various buildings were named in honour of Victoria and Military Cross
winners from Ontario. The ranges and training areas are named for battle
honours listed in Canadian Army Orders from the South African War, World
Wars One, World War Two and the Korean War. Roads within the main camp, less
one, are named for local areas: Nottawasaga, Meaford, Grey, St. Vincent,
Georgian Bay, and Niagara. The one exception has been named for
Major-General F.F. Worthington, C.B., M.C., M.M., the "father" of the Royal
Canadian Armoured Corps.
Following the granting of "The Freedom of the City" by the town of Meaford
to the Garrison on the 22nd and 23rd of July 1995 the grand opening
festivities took place and it was announced that the Royal Canadian
Regiment‘s Battle School would be moving to Meaford from CFB Petawawa. A
name change was also announced and the Training Centre would henceforth be
known as Land Forces Central Area Training Centre Meaford. In August,
Treasury Board and the Department of Supply and Services announced that a
civilian firm, Canadian Base Operators CBO Inc., was successful in
obtaining the contract to manage/operate all of the Centre‘s support
functions.
LFCA TC Meaford now 1999 has a permanent staff of nearly 300 military and
civilian personnel of DND and CBO. In house training course may see up to
150 students living on the base. Reserve Force units train on weekends from
September through May, and up to a dozen units comprised of 1000  personnel
may be present at once to train on the ranges, facilities and vehicles
maintained by the Training Centre. In the summer months a high level of
intensity is achieved with Area Run Courses ARC for Ontario Reserve
personnel. During this period, the camp population can exceed 2000 students
and staff.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 06:57:54 *
Once again, you guys are loads of help. Thanks a lot,
Peter de Vries
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: LFCA TC Meaford
>Date: Mon, 11 Dec 2000 00:19:14 -0500
>
>Land Force Central Area Training Centre Meaford LFCA TC Meaford
>
>Proper names for the LFCA TC Meaford throughout this history will reflect
>the terminology in use at the time.
>
>A BRIEF HISTORY
>
>In 1942 the government of Canada purchased the private lands within the
>boundaries of what is now the Land Force Central Area Training Centre
>Meaford, for the purpose of training soldiers in tank warfare and artillery
>gunnery. The 17,500 acres 6,800 hectares was ideal for this training 
>since
>it incorporated limestone cliffs, rolling open ground and dense bush. The
>area was also interspersed with a year round swamp, a lake and 22 
>kilometres
>of shoreline to the east and north. The "Meaford Training Area" quickly
>became known as "The Tank Range" and became an annex to what was then known
>as Camp Borden.
>
>During World War II, through the Korean War and until the late 1960s, the
>ranges and training area of Camp Meaford were in full use by units assigned
>to Canadian Forces Base CFB Borden. The most prominent users were the
>Royal Canadian Armoured School and the Royal Canadian School of Infantry.
>Other schools, the fore runners of the present Canadian Forces Schools of
>Intelligence and Security, Administration and Logistics, and Medical
>Services also made frequent use of the Camp Meaford facilities for 
>exercises
>and driver training.
>
>Within the process of integration, the transfer of the Combat Arms School
>from CFB Borden to CFB Gagetown in 1969/70 dramatically reduced the
>requirement for the Meaford Range and Training Area MRTA, which was
>staffed at that time by 153 military and civilian personnel, and 
>accordingly
>it was closed. In 1970 it was directed by CFHQ that Meaford facilities 
>would
>be "dormatized," retaining only a five man security staff of
>Commissionaires. In April 1970 it was also stated that, "...when Meaford
>Range is dormatized...it will no longer be used for military purposed,
>including Regular Force and Militia exercises, training and field firing."
>
>The area remained very active until the mid to late sixties. In 1970 The
>Royal Canadian Armoured Corps School was moved from CFB Borden to CFB
>Gagetown in New Brunswick. With the exception of a Commissionaire at the
>main entrance, no military person set foot within the camp boundaries until
>the early seventies. At that time, members of the Reserve Forces began to
>make unofficial use of the area thereby avoiding the long drive to CFB
>Petawawa.
>
>By 1973 a National Defence Headquarters NDHQ study concluded that
>manoeuveres and live firing could be conducted at Meaford by elements of 
>the
>regular force and the militia and cadets based in southern and central
>Ontario. This offered considerable cost savings primarily in
>transportation compared to having these units travel to CFB Petawawa or
>other sites. Authority was received to reopen Meaford as a training area.
>
>With its reopening in 1973 the use of Meaford by regular, militia, cadet 
>and
>police forces for live firing and training has been increasing. This was
>done without acknowledging reality in terms of the basic resource
>allocations to manage the increasing activity. This was especially so in 
>the
>area of Range Safety, which was a responsibility of the training units
>rather than controlled at a base level as was the case before 1970 and is
>currently in effect.
>
>This level of use of the MRTA continued until one new and important factor
>was introduced. The cancellation of projects in support of Armoured Vehicle
>General Purpose AVGP - the six-wheeled COUGAR and GRIZZLY training that
>had been assumed would be operational in CFB Petawawa by 1981/82. This
>action made Meaford the only physical area in Central Region capable of
>supporting COUGAR‘s 76 mm gun for live fire training. This factor alone
>affected the operational efficiency of one regular force and six militia
>armoured regiments. It is also the only dry manoeuvre area in the same
>geographical region capable of supporting all arms combat team training a
>factor which impacts on one regular force formation and up to 42 militia
>units in Ontario.
>
>In 1987, Ottawa announced plans to increase the role of Canada‘s military
>reserves. The Defence Department re-affirmed that it would be necessary to
>have a well-trained reserve on hand to supplement the regular force, and 
>so,
>in September 1988, the Land Reserve Modernization Project LRMP was
>officially inaugurated. Following on the heels of the inauguration was an
>announcement stating that the Militia Training and Support Centre, Meaford,
>would become the focal point for training all reserve units in Ontario and
>thus became the first centre to receive funding for this purpose.
>
>Recognizing a need, the Department re-activated the camp in August of 1989
>and a small cadre of regular and reserve force soldiers and kitchen staff
>began to operate the facility on a full time basis.
>
>In 1986 the Land Reserve Modernization Project started the planning for 
>four
>Militia Training and Support Centres MTSC across Canada. At present only
>one is actively being pursued in the original form, that being MTSC 
>Meaford.
>
>Up to 1995, more than $80 million worth of construction comprising of
>buildings, roads, waterworks and sewage disposal had taken place. Equipment
>and supplies in excess of $20 million are also in place and in use.
>Construction of the facility was completed within a two year period and
>today the Centre is considered to be state of the art. Its primary
>purpose -- to revolutionize the training of reserves.
>
>The Militia Training and Support Centre Meaford was tasked to provide and
>maintain ranges, training areas, facilities and equipment, for all the
>Reserve Force soldiers in the Ontario area. Today, the Centre has acquired
>and enjoys a solid reputation based on its ability to manage and maintain
>the facility. This is manifested in the "can do" attitude exhibited by all
>staff members. It was anticipated that the training activities and the
>increase in both civilian and military staff would enhance the long 
>standing
>and good relations with the town of Meaford and surrounding area of St.
>Vincent Township.
>
>At the Training Centre, many buildings have been named in honour of certain
>individuals. A decision made in the early stages of planning, resulted in a
>plan to name the buildings of the Centre along a valour theme. 
>Consequently,
>the various buildings were named in honour of Victoria and Military Cross
>winners from Ontario. The ranges and training areas are named for battle
>honours listed in Canadian Army Orders from the South African War, World
>Wars One, World War Two and the Korean War. Roads within the main camp, 
>less
>one, are named for local areas: Nottawasaga, Meaford, Grey, St. Vincent,
>Georgian Bay, and Niagara. The one exception has been named for
>Major-General F.F. Worthington, C.B., M.C., M.M., the "father" of the Royal
>Canadian Armoured Corps.
>
>Following the granting of "The Freedom of the City" by the town of Meaford
>to the Garrison on the 22nd and 23rd of July 1995 the grand opening
>festivities took place and it was announced that the Royal Canadian
>Regiment‘s Battle School would be moving to Meaford from CFB Petawawa. A
>name change was also announced and the Training Centre would henceforth be
>known as Land Forces Central Area Training Centre Meaford. In August,
>Treasury Board and the Department of Supply and Services announced that a
>civilian firm, Canadian Base Operators CBO Inc., was successful in
>obtaining the contract to manage/operate all of the Centre‘s support
>functions.
>
>LFCA TC Meaford now 1999 has a permanent staff of nearly 300 military and
>civilian personnel of DND and CBO. In house training course may see up to
>150 students living on the base. Reserve Force units train on weekends from
>September through May, and up to a dozen units comprised of 1000  personnel
>may be present at once to train on the ranges, facilities and vehicles
>maintained by the Training Centre. In the summer months a high level of
>intensity is achieved with Area Run Courses ARC for Ontario Reserve
>personnel. During this period, the camp population can exceed 2000 students
>and staff.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 08:01:20 -0600*
LFCA TC Meaford also seems to have its own weather system it snows when it
shouldn‘t, it rains when you don‘t want it to rain, there‘s no wind when the
bugs are at their worst, etc, etc... all in all it can seem like a place
that God forgot!  Just kidding of course!  But, I‘m not entirely kidding
about the weather... it‘s strange at best!
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 09:34:34 -0500*
Mason is correct, the weather at Meaford is unique. As the central point for
meetings between weather systems crossing Lake Huron from the west, Georgian
Bay from the north and east and southern Ontario from the south, whatever‘s
moving stops at Meaford. I‘ve seen the base stood down because of white-out
and then drove 30 km home to sunny skies. Even on the base, because of 100
metre changes in altitude, conditions can vary strikingly. Thick fog on the
main base doesn‘t necessarily affect the rifle range 5 KM away and 100
metres lower in altitude. Meaford doesn‘t always have bad weather, it just
has bad weather often for parts of the year usually when you‘re there
training.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Mason 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 9:01 AM
Subject: Re: LFCA TC Meaford
> LFCA TC Meaford also seems to have its own weather system it snows when
it
> shouldn‘t, it rains when you don‘t want it to rain, there‘s no wind when
the
> bugs are at their worst, etc, etc... all in all it can seem like a place
> that God forgot!  Just kidding of course!  But, I‘m not entirely kidding
> about the weather... it‘s strange at best!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 16:22:51 *
Does anyone know when the next battle school starts? And how long it takes 
to get transfered from reserve to reg after you‘ve had your interview? 
Sounds like Meaford is quite the training area.
Peter
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: LFCA TC Meaford
>Date: Mon, 11 Dec 2000 09:34:34 -0500
>
>Mason is correct, the weather at Meaford is unique. As the central point 
>for
>meetings between weather systems crossing Lake Huron from the west, 
>Georgian
>Bay from the north and east and southern Ontario from the south, whatever‘s
>moving stops at Meaford. I‘ve seen the base stood down because of white-out
>and then drove 30 km home to sunny skies. Even on the base, because of 100
>metre changes in altitude, conditions can vary strikingly. Thick fog on the
>main base doesn‘t necessarily affect the rifle range 5 KM away and 100
>metres lower in altitude. Meaford doesn‘t always have bad weather, it just
>has bad weather often for parts of the year usually when you‘re there
>training.
>
>Mike
>
>The Regimental Rogue
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
>2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Mason 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 9:01 AM
>Subject: Re: LFCA TC Meaford
>
>
> > LFCA TC Meaford also seems to have its own weather system it snows when
>it
> > shouldn‘t, it rains when you don‘t want it to rain, there‘s no wind when
>the
> > bugs are at their worst, etc, etc... all in all it can seem like a place
> > that God forgot!  Just kidding of course!  But, I‘m not entirely kidding
> > about the weather... it‘s strange at best!
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 15:08:05 -0500*
Meaford‘s next infantry serials should start in the Feb/Mar timeframe as the
permanent staff instructors from the Sep/Oct serials finish the current
courses.  I‘m no longer at the base so I can only guess.
As to the rate of movement of your file and expectations of progress in the
recruiting world, better to ask us if we understand women.
Mike
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 4:22 PM
Subject: Re: LFCA TC Meaford
> Does anyone know when the next battle school starts? And how long it takes
> to get transfered from reserve to reg after you‘ve had your interview?
> Sounds like Meaford is quite the training area.
> Peter
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 19:27:57 -0700*
LOL - I spent 13 years in and out of CFB Gagetown, with pretty much the same
results. I‘ve never seen a place that can be so dusty, muddy, hot, cold...
and don‘t forget the swamps on top of hills. Oh.. mosquitoes and
blackflies??? My AD brethren from Chatham used to come down and shoot
Blowpipes at them.
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mason" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 7:01 AM
Subject: Re: LFCA TC Meaford
> LFCA TC Meaford also seems to have its own weather system it snows when
it
> shouldn‘t, it rains when you don‘t want it to rain, there‘s no wind when
the
> bugs are at their worst, etc, etc... all in all it can seem like a place
> that God forgot!  Just kidding of course!  But, I‘m not entirely kidding
> about the weather... it‘s strange at best!
>
> Mason
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

